# Snow cones



## VenusEnvy

Ok, aquí, donde vivo, ¡¡¡hace mucho calor!!! El verano vino demasiado rápido, y con mucha esfuerza. Así que es el tiempo del año para snow cones (o snow balls como les llamo). Se venden los snow cones en los quioscos o pequeñas tienda por la calle.

Quiero saber como se llaman en español, y si existen dónde viven, en tus paises. Un hombre de El Salvador me dijo que se llaman "minutas". La dije, "¿¿¡Minutos!??" Me corregió en decir que no. Es una "minuta". Dibujo aquí, y aquí. Yumm! 

Lo como en el sabor de coco, vanilla o lima, y siempre con marshmallow derretido. También, ¿cómo se dice marshmallow  en español? Conozco a algun hombre hispano, y nunca lo había oído, ni visto.

Ok, quiero saber cómo se llaman los snow cones, el marshmallow, y si existen en tus propios paises. ¡Gracias!


----------



## alc112

Eso marshmallow creo yyo que serían los famosos malbadiscos (o no sé como se escribe)
Venus estás mejorando mucho la redacción, sigue así


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Eso marshmallow creo yyo que serían los famosos malbadiscos (o no sé como se escribe)


¿Y de los dulces de hielo como hablaba? ¿Los conoces?



			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> Venus estás mejorando mucho la redacción, sigue así


Gracias, amigicitoto! je je Ya sabe que oír las cosas así, me hace pensar más segura en mi misma.


----------



## alc112

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Y de los dulces de hielo como hablaba? ¿Los conoces?


 
No, no las conozco. Más bien, en mi ciudad no venden eso. Sólo "existen" acá el helado y las malteadas (milkshakes).
Pero eso que dices tu, parecen helados de agua con la diferencia de que aquí los venden con palitos y no en cucurucho.
Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Venus... acá en Puerto Rico les decimos *piraguas* (riquísimas con sirope de frutas tropicales), y en otros lugares de Latinoamérica les dicen *raspado* o *granizado*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Chaucer

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, aquí, donde vivo, ¡¡¡hace mucho calor!!! El verano vino demasiado rápido, y con mucha fuerza. Así que es el tiempo del año para snow cones (o snow balls como les llamo). Se venden los snow cones en los quioscos o pequeñas tienda por la calle.
> 
> Quiero saber como se llaman en español, y si existen dónde ustedes viven, en sus paises. Un hombre de El Salvador me dijo que se llaman "minutas". La dije, "¿¿¡Minutos!??" Me corregió en decir que no. Es una "minuta". Dibujo aquí, y aquí. Yumm!
> 
> Lo como en el sabor de coco, vanilla o lima, y siempre con marshmallow derretido. También, ¿cómo se dice marshmallow  en español? Conozco a algun hombre hispano, y nunca lo había oído, ni visto.
> 
> Ok, quiero saber cómo se llaman los snow cones, el marshmallow, y si existen en tus propios paises. ¡Gracias!



Se llaman *raspados* en varios países de América latina, y en mi casa también les llamamos *raspadas* como lo aprendí de niño. Con una aparatito de plástico que se puede comprar en cualquier Long's Drugs, WalMart, K-Mart, se raspa el hielo y con un poquito de jugo/zumo de naranja, limonada, leche azucarada o de vainilla o chocolate tienes tu raspado; también te salen la _margaritas _.  De malvavisco derritido nunca he probado... "Minuta" me suena interesante, pero quisiera que sea verificado por algun forero.


----------



## Chaucer

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hola Venus... acá en Puerto Rico les decimos *piraguas* (riquísimas con sirope de frutas tropicales), y en otros lugares de Latinoamérica les dicen *raspado* o *granizado*.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



¿lauranazario, _piraguas_ es singular o plural? Se pide un _piraguas_ o un _piragua_?


----------



## lauranazario

Chaucer said:
			
		

> ¿lauranazario, _piraguas_ es singular o plural? Se pide un _piraguas_ o un _piragua_?


Cuando ves al *piragüero*, le pides una piragua de frambuesa y dos piraguas de limón. Son a dólar cada una... y tú invitas hoy. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Chaucer

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Cuando ves al *piragüero*, le pides una piragua de frambuesa y dos piraguas de limón. Son a dólar cada una... y tú invitas hoy.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Inscribiré _piragua_, _piragüero _ Y también _raspadero _y _yukero_ en el tercer diccionario más grande del mundo.  

*piragüero, ra* m. y f. _P.R. _ Snow cone seller; snow cone maker; snow cone producer; snow cone man _o_ woman, V. RASPADERO Y YUKERO: _Cuando ves al piragüero, le pides una piragua de frambuesa y dos piraguas de limón._ When you see the snow cone man, you order [ask him for] one raspberry snow cone and two lemon.

*raspadero, ra* m. y f. _Ven._ Snow cone seller; snow cone maker; snow cone producer; snow cone man _o_ woman, V. PIRAGÜERO Y YUKERO: _Cuando ves al raspadero, le pides un raspado de frambuesa y dos de limón._ When you see the snow cone man, you order [ask him for] one raspberry snow cone and two lemon.

EDIT:
*yukero, ra* m. y f. _Méx. (Monterrey)._ Snow cone seller; snow cone maker; snow cone producer; snow cone man _o_ woman, V. PIRAGÜERO y RASPADERO: _Cuando ves al yukero, le pides un yuki de vainilla y dos de naranja._ When you see the snow cone man, you order [ask him for] one vanilla snow cone and two orange.

*yuki* m. _Méx. (Monterrey)._ Snow cone, V. PIRAGUA y RASPADO.


----------



## Sergio M

En México en general, se les conocen como "RASPADOS".  Aquí en Montewrrey son muy populares y los llamamos "YUKI", jaja , curioso nombre, no tengo idea de donde salió.

Maquina para hacer YUKIS = Yukera
Vendedor de YUKIS = Yukero

y porsupuesto son de varios sabores, el más popular antiguamente era vainilla.

Fuera de mi región ni siquiera conocen la palabra.

Al "marshmallow" lo llamamos comumnmente  "Bombón".


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ok, pues ¿"marshmallow" sería malbadiscos o bombón? Pero, no encuentro _malbadisco _ en el DWR, y pensaba que _bombón _ era chocolate, o candy solamente.  La palabra bombón es muchísimo general, ¿no?


----------



## Martona

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, pues ¿"marshmallow" sería malbadiscos o bombón? Pero, no encuentro _malbadisco _ en el DWR, y pensaba que _bombón _ era chocolate, o candy solamente.  La palabra bombón es muchísimo general, ¿no?



Hola:

nosotros al *marshmallow* lo llamamos *nube*, es un dulce con una textura super blandita y lo venden tanto empaquetado en bolsitas, como a piezas sueltas e incluso hacen grandes pasteles de cumpleaños "construidos" con nubes.

Martona


----------



## lauranazario

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ok, pues ¿"marshmallow" sería malbadiscos o bombón? Pero, no encuentro _malbadisco _ en el DWR


"malbadiscos" is incorrect... the right word for marshmallow (at least on this side of the Atlantic) is *malvavisco/malvaviscos*.

Saludos,
LN

Here is a whole thread dealing with "marshmallows": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18083&highlight=marshmallow


----------



## LingCom

En Argentina le decimos "copo de nieve".


----------



## lforestier

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hola Venus... acá en Puerto Rico les decimos *piraguas* (riquísimas con sirope de frutas tropicales), y en otros lugares de Latinoamérica les dicen *raspado* o *granizado*.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Si vas a la costa del oeste de Puerto Rico, Mayagúez por ejemplo, van a llamarlos *raspao*. El mas comun es el de sabor a Frambuesa, según me lo comentó un *piraguero* de la plaza del pueblo de Mayaguez.

En Puerto Rico se usa mucho el Malvavisco pero si dices Marshmallows te entenderan.


----------



## LingCom

Retiro lo dicho: "copo de nieve" es el "cotton candy". A "snow cone" le llamamos helado de agua.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Aquí en la Argentina tenemos el estilo de helado italiano, y comemos cucuruchos (recipiente comestible en forma de cono) hechos de barquillo (masa tostada hecha de harina, azúcar y yema de huevo). Los helados aquí son a base de leche y con muchos ingredientes, pero sin llegar a las mezcolanzas tipo "chunky munky" o "cherry García" de la empresa fundada por el polaco disfrazado de danés. Los "snow", piraguas y raspados, son los helados de agua, y se le venden a los niños en forma sólida montados sobre un palito, o sea, un cubito de hielo con sabor.

Los malvaviscos aquí existen sólo en los doblajes de televisión. No son de nuestro gusto, aunque los merengues se parecen y pueden confundirse, ya que los usamos en decoración de pasteles y otros menesteres.

Los milkshakes son raros -lástima, porque a mí me encantan- pero es común ver el súndae. Las cassatas, almendrados y las copas Don Pedro completan el panorama culinario del verano. Como quien dice, different strokes for different folks

Pero aquí estamos en invierno, hay 9° con un viento intenso y llovizna -y eso que el invierno viene bastante cálido-, así que no me apetece comer de esto. Disfrutad de un buen helado por mí y devuélvannos el verano en 6 meses porque lo vamos a necesitar. Aquí al invierno se los estamos cuidando y se los vamos a devolver intacto.

Saludos


----------



## lforestier

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Aquí en la Argentina tenemos el estilo de helado italiano, y comemos cucuruchos (recipiente comestible en forma de cono) hechos de barquillo (masa tostada hecha de harina, azúcar y yema de huevo). Los helados aquí son a base de leche y con muchos ingredientes, pero sin llegar a las mezcolanzas tipo "chunky munky" o "cherry García" de la empresa fundada por el polaco disfrazado de danés. Los "snow", piraguas y raspados, son los helados de agua, y se le venden a los niños en forma sólida montados sobre un palito, o sea, un cubito de hielo con sabor.
> 
> Los malvaviscos aquí existen sólo en los doblajes de televisión. No son de nuestro gusto, aunque los merengues se parecen y pueden confundirse, ya que los usamos en decoración de pasteles y otros menesteres.
> 
> Los milkshakes son raros -lástima, porque a mí me encantan- pero es común ver el súndae. Las cassatas, almendrados y las copas Don Pedro completan el panorama culinario del verano. Como quien dice, different strokes for different folks
> 
> Pero aquí estamos en invierno, hay 9° con un viento intenso y llovizna -y eso que el invierno viene bastante cálido-, así que no me apetece comer de esto. Disfrutad de un buen helado por mí y devuélvannos el verano en 6 meses porque lo vamos a necesitar. Aquí al invierno se los estamos cuidando y se los vamos a devolver intacto.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ummm, suena delicioso todo.

En Puerto Rico le decimos a los helados "*mantecados*" y se sirven en "*barquillas*" que son conos comestibles. También hay lugares que venden el gelato pero son generalmente de mas "*caché*" como decimos acá.

posdata: me gané $5 con mi esposa gracias al triunfo de Argentina sobre México.


----------



## danielfranco

As far as I can remember, we used to say "raspados" in Mexico City. It wasn't until I moved to the USA that I learned that our Northern Mexican brethren say "raspas". Then again, this might be a regionalism of the Mexican state of Tamaulipas or Nuevo León, I just don't know...
My wife has a snow-cone fixation, so at home we have a couple of manual ice grinders and several bottles of different flavors of syrup. These are all available at your neighborhood Wally-world, in case you want to avoid paying a dollar every time you feel the need for snow-cones!
Laters.


----------



## tonyray

In Veracruz, they called them "nieves" but as Daniel says, "raspados" in most other parts of Mexico.


----------



## Mei

Martona said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> nosotros al *marshmallow* lo llamamos *nube*, es un dulce con una textura super blandita y lo venden tanto empaquetado en bolsitas, como a piezas sueltas e incluso hacen grandes pasteles de cumpleaños "construidos" con nubes.
> 
> Martona



Para mi son nubes igual... si los calientas están más buenos... 

Mei


----------



## cepriego

tonyray said:
			
		

> In Veracruz, they called them "nieves" but as Daniel says, "raspados" in most other parts of Mexico.


 
Sí, en México también se les llama a los helados "nieves": nieve de limón, nieve de fresa, nieve de chocolate. Aunque creo que este término está cayendo en desuso. Generalmente todo mundo, usa el término helado. Los helados en México los sirven en conos que son comestibles, que saben muy ricos por cierto. Conos o Barquillos es lo mismo, cuando vas a comprar un helado o nieve siempre te preguntan "¿lo quiere en cono (barquillo) o en vaso?" jeje. 

Los helados que están como en un palito aquí en México les llaman "Paletas", paleta de fresa, paleta de limón etc.

Los helados líquidos (frapée) se les conoce como "raspados". 

Saludos


----------



## Txiri

De modo de ampliar de continentes y horizontes, en Italia en el verano venden "granitas", ... granita de limón, etc.  En España los llaman granizados.


----------



## cantupete3

Yo nací y crecí en Monterrey México y así los conocemos como yuki(s) o raspados.  Los "marshmallows" = malvavisco o coloquialmente "bombón(es)"
Espero que sirva


----------



## andres65

En Venezuela, también llamamos "raspado" a lo que en inglés llaman "snow cone". Sin embargo, en la ciudad de Maracaibo lo llaman "cepillado". Y en el noreste de Venezuela, isla de Margarita y Estado Sucre lo llaman "esnobol", palabra procedente del inglés de Trinidad y Tobago "snowball", como así llaman en este último país a los "snow cones"


----------



## decana

En España tomamos "cucuruchos" (cones) hecho de una galleta muy fina y rellenos de helado de crema(ice-cream).
Existen también los granizados a base de zumo de frutas,generalmente limón o naranja,agua y azucar.(Semisólidos)Estos últimos se sirven en vasos de cristal.
Cuando están totalmente congelados(sólidos) se toman con un palito en su interior para poder comerlo y se llaman "polos"
Los marshmallows se llaman nubes.


----------



## eseaga

andres65 said:


> En Venezuela, también llamamos "raspado" a lo que en inglés llaman "snow cone". Sin embargo, en la ciudad de Maracaibo lo llaman "cepillado". Y en el noreste de Venezuela, isla de Margarita y Estado Sucre lo llaman "esnobol", palabra procedente del inglés de Trinidad y Tobago "snowball", como así llaman en este último país a los "snow cones"


 
Así ("snowball") los llamamos en Nueva Orleans! Si dices "snow cone" te entendrán (creo), pero se burlarán de tí!


----------



## andres65

Qué interesante, todos los días aprende uno algo. Saludos. Por cierto, el curioso término "minuta" que dicen que se usa en El Salvador, también lo encontré en una compilación de términos de Honduras.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En España se toman heledos de cucurucho (snow cones) o de bola (snow balls).
Pero la primera foto que incluye VenusEnvy es más bien de un 'sorbete'.
Nunca los he tomado o los he visto con malvavisco (marshmallow) derretido. Eso parece confirmar que se trata de sorbetes. 
Y la segunda foto de VenusEnvy es de un helado o un sorbete de *vaso. *Ya no hay un cucurucho. Y para ese tamaño, aquí llenamos los vasos con una palita metálica, no con bolas.


----------



## andres65

decana said:


> En España tomamos "cucuruchos" (cones) hecho de una galleta muy fina y rellenos de helado de crema(ice-cream).
> Existen también los granizados a base de zumo de frutas,generalmente limón o naranja,agua y azucar.(Semisólidos)Estos últimos se sirven en vasos de cristal.
> Cuando están totalmente congelados(sólidos) se toman con un palito en su interior para poder comerlo y se llaman "polos"
> Los marshmallows se llaman nubes.


 
Eso que en España llaman "cucuruchos" (creo que en Argentina lo llaman también así) son las "barquillas" de Venezuela.
Los helados sólidos que se agarran por un mango de madera son "helados de palito" en Caracas, pero en Maracaibo también se llaman "polos" como en España.


----------



## Camilo1964

andres65 said:


> En Venezuela, también llamamos "raspado" a lo que en inglés llaman "snow cone". Sin embargo, en la ciudad de Maracaibo lo llaman "cepillado". Y en el noreste de Venezuela, isla de Margarita y Estado Sucre lo llaman "esnobol", palabra procedente del inglés de Trinidad y Tobago "snowball", como así llaman en este último país a los "snow cones"


 
Agrego a lo que dice el paisano, que al malvavisco en Venezuela algunos lo llaman _carlotina_


----------



## Marivi Gambini

En Peru se les llama "raspadilla."


----------



## andres65

Camilo1964 said:


> Agrego a lo que dice el paisano, que al malvavisco en Venezuela algunos lo llaman _carlotina_


 
Gracias, Camilo. Había pensado en "carlotina" para malvavisco, pero no lo escribí porque no estaba 100% seguro. Saludos,

Andrés


----------



## andres65

Estos son los términos que tengo para traducir "snow cone" o "snow ball", hasta el momento. Ya los aporté a otro diccionario : cepillado (Maracaibo, Venezuela), esnobol (Noreste de Venezuela), frío-frío (República Dominicana), granizada (Guatemala), granizado (Costa Rica, Cuba, España), minuta (El Salvador, Honduras), piragua (Puerto Rico), raspadilla (Perú), raspado (Colombia, México, Nicaragua, Panamá, Venezuela, Oeste de Puerto Rico), yuki (Noreste de México).

No sé cuál es el término usado en Ecuador, Bolivia ni países del Cono Sur (Paraguay inclusive). Agradezco a quien sepa, aportarlos. Y no si "yuki" se extiende más allá del Noreste de México.

Saludos, Andrés.


----------



## andres65

andres65 said:


> Y no si "yuki" se extiende más allá del Noreste de México.


 
Perdón...quise decir : No SÉ si "yuki" se extiende más allá del Noreste de México. Favor confirmar...

Gracias y saludos,

Andrés


----------

